# Advice on Immigration PLEASE!!!!



## Canadian_in_HKG (Aug 4, 2010)

I have recently accepted an international sales job working for a Taiwanese company. The job requires me to travel all over the world and I would like to live in Hong Kong because of its central location and low tax rates. 

I am having a really hard time understanding how to become a resident or how to immigrate????

I'm a Canadian and am granted a 90 day entry visa on arrival but I would like to apply for residency so that I can give up my Canadian residency thus avoiding our unbelievably high tax rates in Canada. Also, I'm sure HKG immigration is going to start asking questions when i am flying in for only weeks at a time, over and over and over and over again.

I have been to all the government websites but I just can't figure the process out!!!

Do I need a Hong Kong ID card first??
Do I apply for a work Visa even though I am being paid by a Taiwanese company??
Is there a residency application??

HHEEELLPPPP!!!! 
(because they are going to start catching on to me soon I'm sure)


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

Canadian_in_HKG said:


> I have recently accepted an international sales job working for a Taiwanese company. The job requires me to travel all over the world and I would like to live in Hong Kong because of its central location and low tax rates.
> 
> I am having a really hard time understanding how to become a resident or how to immigrate????
> 
> ...


That 90 Day visa is a tourist visa and does not allow you to work. If you are working from Hong Kong you will need a work visa. Apply for an ID card as soon as possible AFTER arriving IN HK. Full residency can only be applied for after living there for seven years.


----------



## Canadian_in_HKG (Aug 4, 2010)

*Thank you*

Thank you for clearing that up for me.
I have set an appointment with the gov't offices to get a HKG ID and I am currently downloading the forms for the working Visa. Got my fingers crossed that it goes through...
Do you (or anyone) know anything about the quality migrant admission scheme?? I read about it on another blog and looked at it online...seems like a great way to go but I'm wondering if it is just a big waste of time??

Thanks again for your help.


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

Canadian_in_HKG said:


> Thank you for clearing that up for me.
> I have set an appointment with the gov't offices to get a HKG ID and I am currently downloading the forms for the working Visa. Got my fingers crossed that it goes through...
> Do you (or anyone) know anything about the quality migrant admission scheme?? I read about it on another blog and looked at it online...seems like a great way to go but I'm wondering if it is just a big waste of time??
> 
> Thanks again for your help.


sorry, but I went out in 1995 and as a Brit, had no visa issues. So I don't know about the scheme


----------

